
A fictional account extrapolating current UK legislation - ColinWright
https://torrentfreak.com/futureshock-uk-teenager-jailed-for-5-years-for-downloading-one-movie-170312/?A_Better_HN_Title
======
ColinWright
This was recently submitted, but flagged to death. Most likely readers felt it
to be misleading, and the fact that the dates in the article are in the future
didn't register.

So here's a second attempt, with a title here that points out that this is
fiction, but genuinely extrapolated from existing UK legislation.

I think the story has a serious point to make - legislation will be exploited
- if possible - by those will less than pure motives.

------
DrScump
(SPOILER):

I think this is really poor journalism to write this as though it had already
happened, then, at the end it turns out to be fiction.

Anyway, for those of us who are ignorant of UK law:

As for criminal prosecution, wouldn't this come down to a trial? Is there a
right to a jury, like in the USA?

All it takes is one (generally) juror to decide that justice would not be
served by a conviction to stop the criminal-law process.

